# Preservor hay preservative



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw an add for Preservor in a hay magazine so I searched on the forum and see this has been talked about some. Any new feedback from this season on it vs acid? Currently I run acid on my 3x4 balers but am always looking for a product that may have some advantages.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Always a good topic to bring back to the top of the pile. I'm getting ready to take Hay Guard for a stroll around the field to see how it does. In the summer that is.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Where did you get Hay guard at?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a lot of big hay growers trying Preservor . It is potassium sorbate which is a high end preservative . I used 4 drums no smell no clogged nozzels you can touch it reminds you of water . A guy who bales a lot of hay says it will preserve hay as prop acid but often fails because of poor coverage . it requires a much higher level of coverage than acid which works like a fumigant . We feel with good coverage it works like acid .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Where did you get Hay guard at? We would like to know where to buy it also


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

PaMike,

Hay Guard is available at Hoober's in Intercourse or at Sensenig's Feed Mill in New Holland.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hay Gaurd any one use any @ 25%? What is price like per treated ton. Some say it is hard on paint ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

The application rate for Hay Guard is a constant 2 LBS/treated ton up to 25% moisture, so the cost is the same no matter what the moisture level is. We do not recommend baling at moisture levels higher than 25%.

If Hay Guard is used after prop there is a tank flushing/clean up procedure to prepare the applicator and baler. Hay Guard will de-buffer the acid residue on the baler if it is not properly cleaned, which can lead to the acid residue rusting bare metal. Hay Guard itself is not corresive to paint.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

What is the application rate of the Preservor? Is there any reason it could not be applied through a Harvest tec applicator? Will it freeze?


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The application rate for Hay Guard is a constant 2 LBS/treated ton up to 25% moisture, so the cost is the same no matter what the moisture level is. We do not recommend baling at moisture levels higher than 25%.
> 
> If Hay Guard is used after prop there is a tank flushing/clean up procedure to prepare the applicator and baler. Hay Guard will de-buffer the acid residue on the baler if it is not properly cleaned, which can lead to the acid residue rusting bare metal. Hay Guard itself is not corresive to paint.


John,

I don't trust Hay Guard over 20% moisture as read with the Gazeeka, and even then it's quite iffy.

Hay Guard does rust out balers, mine.

I used Hay Guard from 2010-2011-2012, and for 2013 I switched to acid, specifically the Juice. Can't speak to the juiced hay as I haven't started pulling bales out of the barn yet, but I can tell you that I see no rust on either baler.

Sorry for the hijacking of your thread Hank!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hank- in or said:


> What is the application rate of the Preservor? Is there any reason it could not be applied through a Harvest tec applicator? Will it freeze?


Preservor Does have a variable rate from 4 to 16 pounds per ton . Hay moisture up to 30%. I never kept any over winter .I would treat it as something that would freeze it looks like water. I am sure it could be applied with a harvest tec applicaor


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The application rate for Hay Guard is a constant 2 LBS/treated ton up to 25% moisture, so the cost is the same no matter what the moisture level is. We do not recommend baling at moisture levels higher than 25%.
> 
> If Hay Guard is used after prop there is a tank flushing/clean up procedure to prepare the applicator and baler. Hay Guard will de-buffer the acid residue on the baler if it is not properly cleaned, which can lead to the acid residue rusting bare metal. Hay Guard itself is not corresive to paint.


JOHN @ 2 lbs per ton what is the average treatment costs


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Last year we paid $1.09 for New Holland "Crop Saver".. Preservor cost $.85


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

5th cutting 27 percent moisture with Preservor


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

endrow, Hay Guard runs $5-$6 per treated ton, depending on where you buy it.

There are many operators running Hay Guard at 20-25% moisture without hay quality or baler issues. Not sure what your situation was but I would love to stop by and visit with you on my next trip to central PA.


----------



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

would like to try Preservor. Sent 2 emails and 2 phone calls to live bodies at home office and i have yet to get anyone to give me any information regarding pricing or where it can be purchased. If you run an ad for selling a product you should be ready to answer phone and email inquiries especially if you spend money on an ad to sell the product. This is not starting off well for me.

I do know that is will freeze. If you have used acid then you will have to completely clean your system. It is supposed to be cheaper than current prices on acid. You can use the Harvestec system.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here IBA sells it


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

If it will freeze it is probably not the product for me since we can get a frost at any time during the summer and it would be a real problem in late fall cuttings.


----------



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

Talked to regional manager today. Price is below most acid prices that I know of. To clean your HT system simply fill up with clean water and flush system. He did recommend replacing the nozzle tips and the strainer coming out of tank. Could cause an adverse reaction with any acid residue. I am going to give it a try. I have a new system coming next week so it will be a fresh start.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

b2jrg said:


> Talked to regional manager today. Price is below most acid prices that I know of. To clean your HT system simply fill up with clean water and flush system. He did recommend replacing the nozzle tips and the strainer coming out of tank. Could cause an adverse reaction with any acid residue. I am going to give it a try. I have a new system coming next week so it will be a fresh start.


You can also use it on wrapped hay . We like being able to go from wet to dry hay and not having to change preservative. During 1st cutting we do that sometimes twice in the same day


----------

